# John Deere 544h parking brake issues



## Timothyraines83 (Jun 25, 2021)

So I have a 5:44 h John Deere front loader been having issues with every once in awhile when you shut it off and turn it back on the parking brake won't disengage have come to realize that when you hit the toggle switch to disengage and the gas pedal at the same time it will disengage the parking brake was told it might be the parking brake solenoid I think it was that's located on the transmission


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Could be a fuse issue perhaps, loose or corroded contacts.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Are you getting any error codes?? There is a brake pressure sensor that must see pressure before it will allow release of the parking brake, plus there is an engine speed sensor which is part of the circuit.


----------

